# Emotiva UPA-1 amplifier



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Anyone use or heard the Emotiva UPA-1 monoblock amplifiers? I'm not sure I need or want the 500 wpc into 4 Ohms of the XPA-2 and could use the $116-141 elsewhere in the system. The UPA-1 is conservatively rated at 350 watts into 4 Ohms and actually reached 368 watts into 4 Ohms when tested.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Depending on what speakers your driving even the 350 watts per ch should be more than ample power. Unless your driving B&W 801s I can't see needing more than that.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The loudspeakers would be Magneplanar MMGs with a 50 Hz, 12 dB/Oct. high pass filter implemented through the Emotiva USP-1 preamp. To augment the low end I'm looking at either a pair of Elemental Designs A3S-250s or a single Rythmik Audio F12G w/370WRMS PEQ amplifier.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know allot of people say more power is better and I agree but there is a limit to where that becomes a mute point and is just waisting money I personally think two UPA-1's would be fine.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm also one who subscribes to the notion of more power is better as I'm now running 400 wpc into stacked double New Large Advents. I would also think 350 wpc for frequencies above 50Hz into 83 dB/W/1M speakers and 600 or 370 watts total for frequencies below 50 Hz would be more than enough for ample dynamic headroom in an 11.5' x 15.75' room.


----------



## Solid-State (Sep 19, 2008)

I just took shipment of seven of them and a UMC-1.

I'm in early testing and intend to test it out with a host of speakers at an audio shop friends own.

If I could use one word...

TEARS...

Literally tears of JOY when I heard them!

I'm not of the economic class/background to ever afford a monoblock rig and was only a dream. Emotiva has made this dream a reality for the masses!

It is destined to be a LEGEND!

Jump on them fast as Emo might just have some kinda production limit agreement with their ODM/OEM...

Historically Emo EOLs stuff like that UPA-1 after a few years and I seriously wonder if it's not some kinda agreement as to not nuke the stencil "highend" boutique units made by big names using the same engineering house.

MOVE ON THEM FAST!!! THEY WILL BE LEGENDARY!

I mean $279 bucks intro!!! I still can't believe I payed that! I couldn't get the bloody toroid and DC board for that price on a DIY amp...

soo INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!1 LOL

PS If I have enough money in the coming months I might just order ten more of them... $300 bucks... it's a miracle monoblock!


----------



## Solid-State (Sep 19, 2008)

jackfish said:


> The loudspeakers would be Magneplanar MMGs with a 50 Hz, 12 dB/Oct. high pass filter implemented through the Emotiva USP-1 preamp. To augment the low end I'm looking at either a pair of Elemental Designs A3S-250s or a single Rythmik Audio F12G w/370WRMS PEQ amplifier.


I also can't say enough about the Rythmik product!!!

These companies IMHO are very very special HONEST audio engineering houses that's so so rare in this industry...

VERY SPECIAL! and I Can't say enough good things about either!


----------

